# need advice/turboing ah sr20ve



## turbod (May 4, 2009)

need advice on turboing the sr20ve. is it possible boosting without damaging the internals.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

This should help you with some information/parts: http://www.nissanforums.com/forced-induction-nitrous-oxide/4361-turbo-sr20de-sticky-please.html


----------

